# Myths about Feeding and Nutrition



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> A dog can only truly be healthy if you feed a raw diet
> 
> This is another claim never backed up by scientific proof. Any animal can only be healthy if its diet supplies all essential nutrients in sufficient quantities. If even just one of them is missing or not present in at least the minimum required quantity, the animal will start showing signs of malnutrition, eventually become sick and die. Some deficiencies don't take very long to become apparent, others develop over a long time before the critical state of health becomes obvious and some diseases are even caused by excessive intake instead of deficiency. The key to a healthy dog is not either raw or processed food, but an overall diet that meets the individual requirements of the dog in question.
> 
> ...


The Dog Food Project - Myths about Dog Nutrition


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Okay, here are a couple of things about grain. And of course, it should not be the main ingredient in a dog's diet. But there are some essential mineral benefits in rice, for instance. There is genetic evidence that dogs evolved to digest grains/starch. 

Genetics Prove Dogs Evolved Beyond Meat-Only Diets - The Right Foods for Dogs | petMD

In Order To Live With People, Canines Evolved To Love Carbs : The Salt : NPR (love the picture on this one)


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

These are great, thanks for posting!

I'm currently feeding a very mixed bag of kibble which I'm rotating through a few different high quality brands/protein sources. I usually add some dehydrated raw as a topping in the mornings along with his pumpkin and probiotic powder.

In addition, he gets a homemade cooked meat/veg about once a day either with his food or as training treats. I also use other high quality kibble (Orijen) as training treats Oh, and he loves cheese as a training treat too! (Basically all of his treats are used as training opportunities, mealtimes too!)

I frequently share carrots and other bits of whole, fresh foods with Fletcher when I'm preparing meals.

My husband and I both agreed that feeding from the table is not something we wanted to do. Somehow we ended up with a dog who will go over any lay down on a rug or relax with a chew while we eat. Which is exactly what we wanted.

I like the idea of raw, but don't think I have what it takes to do it full time. Plus, it seems more expensive to feed than what we're currently doing; even feeding very high quality like we do. I'm trying to work with a local farmer to get access to some chicken necks so we can try those with Fletcher, but I'm not sure I'll ever do an all raw diet.

I like the idea of variety and moderation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

sparkyjoe said:


> These are great, thanks for posting!
> 
> I'm currently feeding a very mixed bag of kibble which I'm rotating through a few different high quality brands/protein sources. I usually add some dehydrated raw as a topping in the mornings along with his pumpkin and probiotic powder.
> 
> ...


Great post! 

I had my dogs, when I lived in Idaho trained to go lie down on their rug by the door or in front of the sink while I ate at the table...if I had guests. Otherwise, I wound up eating on the couch in front of the tv. Anyhow, when I would sit down to the table, the two Chihuahuas would go lie parallel to each other, and just watch from afar. I didn't have to tell them. It was default. Lyric would go in the adjacent family room and just lie on the floor or couch. (that was my Dobe) And then they'd get some super duper left overs. But in the beginning when I started training them, I had to jump up every couple seconds from the table as they stayed on their rug to reinforce them and then longer duration came little by little. They'd stay put the entire meal time when I had guests and we ate at the table. I didn't mind if they'd get up and go in the other room but they just didn't. They liked keeping an eye on me and were happy just to stay on their rug. lol. It's because they got so reinforced for staying for like a half hour or so. They did look eager and expectant and sometimes they'd put their chins down on the floor to rest. Then when I'd start rinsing the dishes, that was their cue that they could come over and get some goodies. 

On the couch in front of a tv show while I have a meal (I live alone) as long as they don't get up in my space, go lie down at the far end of the couch or else where, mind their own business...as long as they don't stare at me and bug me, I'll give them a tid bit periodically. If after they get a piece of something from my plate, they start looking all eager and annoying, staring, getting closer, I ignore them. Nothing happens. So, they learn that they just might score but NOT if they get too close, stare at me or any other begging type behavior. That will NOT work to get them something. So, dogs can learn that they might get something when we're eating and it will be delicious people food depending on their behavior. And they learn that with consistency. 

So, there's another myth buster that people often think..._don't feed the dog human food or while you're eating or they're going to become obnoxious beggers. _


----------

